# MinnKota heading sensor wiring



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

unless there's something new out there you cannot step down or step up DC with a transformer, an inverter or a switching power supply possibly. the heading sensor has to be connected to 12 VDC, i use the cranking battery for the outboard or I don't use the heading sensor at all, to me not worth all the trouble just to be able to jog 5 ft in anchor mode, unless it does more than I'm aware of. Have one installed on my present boat but have not used it in the 3 or 4 years it's been on the boat for the jog function


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

andy race said:


> unless there's something new out there you cannot step down or step up DC with a transformer, an inverter or a switching power supply possibly. the heading sensor has to be connected to 12 VDC, i use the cranking battery for the outboard or I don't use the heading sensor at all, to me not worth all the trouble just to be able to jog 5 ft in anchor mode, unless it does more than I'm aware of. Have one installed on my present boat but have not used it in the 3 or 4 years it's been on the boat for the jog function


There are voltage regulars on amazon that step the voltage down, like this one which I'm thinking I'll order:








Amazon.com: DC 24V to DC 12V 10A 120W Step Down Buck Converter Voltage Regulator Reducer Power Converter Mini Module Transformer : Electronics


Buy DC 24V to DC 12V 10A 120W Step Down Buck Converter Voltage Regulator Reducer Power Converter Mini Module Transformer: Power Converters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





The heading sensor also allows you to continuously jog in a direction, I'm sure they have a name for it, but basically you point the motor in the direction you want to go and give it a speed, and it will jog along that path at the given speed. If wind or current knocks you off your path the motor will get you back to the path and then continue along it. I use it a lot when I'm fishing for bass in reservoirs and just want to fish the bank.


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

I think mine will do the same if I use the N button to maintain a course against wind or current, don't use that much either so I'll have to read it again now. Used to do a lot of HVAC DDc controls but I'm old and been away from it for a while, I still help friends, family and folks at church keeping the a/c's running and though much less complicated than DDC controls i find my self having to think more than I used to, looks that that device will work but i would think it may put out a pulsating DC waveform , more of an inverter/converter buck and boost than an actual transformer, could be wrong, may have to get one just to play with it


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

walkercope said:


> There are voltage regulars on amazon that step the voltage down, like this one which I'm thinking I'll order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the “north” setting. Aim it at something and it holds the course at the speed you set


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Good post, thanks for the info!


----------

